# "Thin Blue Line" Poker Table w/ Topper...



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey all!
Just rolled out another table this weekend! This one has custom printed felt, stainless steel cup holders, LED lights, and a 3 piece dining topper.....all finished with an ebony stain. Customer should be happy! :grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

tlcpokertables said:


> Customer should be happy! :grin:


Yes he should!!! Fantastic!!

You use a screen printer or do the graphics yourself?

HJ


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Yes he should!!! Fantastic!!
> 
> You use a screen printer or do the graphics yourself?
> 
> HJ


Thanks, Honestjohn! All my felts are dye-sub, which means the ink goes all the way through the felt, so the print will never wear or fade. Expensive option, but completely worth it!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful job Frank. I can't imagine the customer not liking it.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful as always !!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Gambling offends me!!! Does that mean we should delete this? He** no!! That's geat work and deserves to be seen....... And gambling doesn't offend me.....except when I lose. lol


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

How do you ship those? Or is it local only?


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> How do you ship those? Or is it local only?


Unfortunately, it's local only.....or as far as someone is willing to pay me to deliver. Freight costs are ridiculous.....and on top of that, I would have to build a custom crate in order to freight. Not worth it.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Amazing job


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Fantastic,Great Job. I can't believe how fast you whip these out.
Herb


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Absolutely Amazing


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Fantastic,Great Job. I can't believe how fast you whip these out.
> Herb


Thanks Herb! I have a regular 9 to 5 job, so I normally save my poker table building for the weekends....so it usually take me about 4 weekends to build one table. I currently have 5 tables in que, so I've been working every night after work as well as weekends......I guess that's a good problem to have.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Things like this always remind me of a buddy in Thailand. He ordered a custom made poker table (round, John Wayne would have loved it), with a removable dining table top. He got a lovely table, all teak, lovely green felt, lovely table top. Only one glitch. The dining table was on the bottom, with the poker table on top; so he wound up having to find a place to store the poker top the majority of the time. Strangely, everyone who saw it thought it was very funny, except for him. His wife was Thai, and did the translating for him when he ordered it built, wonder if that had anything to do with the problem.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is funny, Theo., Do the Thai people sit on the floor to do things like a lot of Asian people do?

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

tlcpokertables said:


> Thanks Herb! I have a regular 9 to 5 job, so I normally save my poker table building for the weekends....so it usually take me about 4 weekends to build one table. I currently have 5 tables in que, so I've been working every night after work as well as weekends......I guess that's a good problem to have.


You can make one a month? WOW, it would take me a year or more to even come close,and it wouldn't be as good as yours.
Hweb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> That is funny, Theo., Do the Thai people sit on the floor to do things like a lot of Asian people do?


It has been goodly while since I was there, transferred in 1974, spent a month in 1977, a lot did work on the floor, but that depended on what they were working on, a lot of the jobs that would be impossible. I would imagine things have changed in the cities, but I betcha that in the country they do things pretty much like they always have. All of the weavers I saw (not that many) sat on the floor, a lot of the carvers also, the furniture makers seemed to always stand, umbrella makers up or down depending on just what they were doing. At home the vast majority sat on the floor to eat. At the market place a lot of sellers also sat on the ground, with their goods in front of them; the sellers with booths sat on stools. Nice place, got along well with the people.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JOAT said:


> It has been goodly while since I was there, transferred in 1974, spent a month in 1977, a lot did work on the floor, but that depended on what they were working on, a lot of the jobs that would be impossible. I would imagine things have changed in the cities, but I betcha that in the country they do things pretty much like they always have. All of the weavers I saw (not that many) sat on the floor, a lot of the carvers also, the furniture makers seemed to always stand, umbrella makers up or down depending on just what they were doing. At home the vast majority sat on the floor to eat. At the market place a lot of sellers also sat on the ground, with their goods in front of them; the sellers with booths sat on stools. Nice place, got along well with the people.


Maybe that table you cite was to gamble while sitting on the floor?
HErb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> Maybe that table you cite was to gamble while sitting on the floor?
> HErb


Nah, I'm thinking maybe his wife did it on purpose.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!! 
Your work is so amazing!


----------

